# Tecumseh 2.7 HP Magneto/Coil Replacement



## Licksalot77 (Nov 8, 2020)

K have a ariens 2.7hp with Tecumseh engine. No spark. Does anyone have a link for magneto and coil replacement. I've bought 2 but both are wrong. Magneto is concave(solid state) mine is curved. My points are inside flywheel. Also need condenser. And gasket for carb.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Heck, I know all those numbers off the top of my old head. 30560A. P&C are 30547 and 30548. Gasket carb to manifold is 26756.
Magneto is not solid state if you have P&C.
I'm assuming your coil is under the flywheel. External coil you can convert to SS with a 34443.


----------

